# Basic proportions of eggs: liquid for custard or quiche filling?



## subfuscpersona (Sep 7, 2005)

How many whole eggs should one add to X amount of milk (or cream or half-n-half) to thicken the mixture for a savory custard or quiche filling?

Please specify size of eggs (x-large/large/medium) as well as the number of eggs for the quantity of milk.

I  don't need specific recipes (I can figure out what other ingredients I feel like adding). I just need the basic egg to milk ratio.

I ask b/c the local supermarket had a super sale on medium eggs (so, if your proportions are for a different egg size, I need to know that).

TIA


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2005)

sub:

Recipes usually call for large eggs.  The American Egg Board has a website that specifies substitutions for different sizes (i.e. 4 mediums in place of three large, etc.). 

As far as egg/dairy ratios, I can't answer you specifically.  If I wanted to answer that question for myself, I would collect a number of recipes for custard or quiche fillings and develop a ratio from them.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 7, 2005)

It all depends on the size of the quiche dish.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 7, 2005)

I use 6 eggs to 3 cups of milk in my custard pie recipe....so 2/1?  These are large eggs...(which I think look medium...hehe)


----------



## Haggis (Sep 7, 2005)

In my reading a pretty fool-proof formula (that I now use) it has generally been 3 eggs to one cup of milk. They generally do not specify egg size, but I always use eggs of the larger variety (say 55-60g, 2oz.).

Additionally you could scale it up to 4 eggs per cup of milk for a denser custard. Or perhaps a 4:1 ratio would be better for these medium sized eggs you bought anyway.


----------



## nospamforlinda (Sep 7, 2010)

as a general rule. one egg = 1/4 cup of egg. so if using difrent sized eggs just scramble them and mesure out 1/4 cup per egg requierd. usualy larg eggs are about that amount


----------

